# Wanted:  Former RCAF (or other) Generals to Mentor Current RCAF Generals



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2014)

This from the public tendering site:


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for “as-and-when-requested” executive coaching/mentoring services for General Officers of the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) ....


This, from the Statement of Work (attached):


> A1.1 Purpose.
> 
> The purpose of this Statement of Work (SOW) is to outline the delivery of executive coaching / mentorship services to Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) General Officers (GOs) as part of the RCAF General Officer Professional Development Program.
> 
> ...


Am I way too cynical in asking:  if the current system, set up and run by previous GO's, led to this gap, _that's_ the cohort to fix it?


----------



## FJAG (22 Sep 2014)

:facepalm:

Just when you get to thinking that things can't get any sillier at the puzzle palace.

This sounds like it's either an admission by the Air Force that their officer development program and their promotion selection criteria are not working or that they need to find jobs for a group of their retired good-old boys.

Let the sarcasm begin.  op:

 :cheers:


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Sep 2014)

Its a good thing the Canadian population really doesn't give a hoot about us because this is major :facepalm:


----------



## kratz (22 Sep 2014)

FJAG said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> Just when you get to thinking that things can't get any sillier at the puzzle palace.
> 
> ...



Honestly, the RCAF had a great mentoring pipe system, and then they had to jail the "current mentor"...from Trenton.,
look back and solicit previous mentors.  [/sarcasm]   :warstory:


----------



## McG (22 Sep 2014)

> A study of professional development at the general officer/flag officer level has identified gaps in ... cognitive and social abilities ...


I wonder if the gaps in cognitive ability have shielded the RCAF generals from seeing the obvious insult here.
 :-\


----------



## dapaterson (22 Sep 2014)

I think I've found the winning bidder:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMCkZKQU8MA


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I think I've found the winning bidder:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMCkZKQU8MA


For the WIN!   :rofl:


----------



## Remius (22 Sep 2014)

FJAG said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> Just when you get to thinking that things can't get any sillier at the puzzle palace.
> 
> ...



Likely door number two...


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Sep 2014)

Clients of mine who have used 'Executive Coaches' that are former employees of the same organization have usually described the experience as an abject failure. 

You usually wind up getting a lot of unwanted and stale advice from someone who has no idea about how to provide professional coaching skills, or who was known as a bit of a loser and has put up a 'coaching' shingle just to mooch contracts off his/her buddies.

Executive Coaches are an excellent idea. When in doubt, make sure you hire a professional with an ICF accreditation. 

http://www.coachfederation.org/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Sep 2014)

Actually having a GO from another service would be good as it opens them to other experiences.

How about a CWO who's job is to keep the GO's  in line. The CWO is immune to the GO and is free to call a spade a spade. The CWO is free to call up WO (also covered under the immunity clause) who can instruct the GO on the finer details of things specific to that WO trade.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Actually having a GO from another service would be good as it opens them to other experiences.


True, and might be easier to arrange than hiring former GO's an outside consultant.  

There we go again, making sense, giving this idea the kiss of death  ;D



			
				Colin P said:
			
		

> How about a CWO who's job is to keep the GO's  in line. The CWO is immune to the GO and is free to call a spade a spade. The CWO is free to call up WO (also covered under the immunity clause) who can instruct the GO on the finer details of things specific to that WO trade.


If that's what they REALLY wanted, this might be cheaper/easier ....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Sep 2014)

Apparently the Ethiopians when they had an Empire would have a "Keeper of the flywisk" who's job was to ensure young royals would not get uppity and was immune to their power. 

It might be useful for the CWO to tag along for the first 6 months to a year of a GO career as a General and also can be assigned if the GO is having issues that need to be addressed. The CWO's would have a very short and defined reporting chain which would be confidential, unless laws were broken.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Sep 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Apparently the Ethiopians when they had an Empire would have a "Keeper of the flywisk" who's job was to ensure young royals would not get uppity and was immune to their power.
> 
> It might be useful for the CWO to tag along for the first 6 months to a year of a GO career as a General and also can be assigned if the GO is having issues that need to be addressed. The CWO's would have a very short and defined reporting chain which would be confidential, unless laws were broken.



The Romans called that job a 'memento mori':

It is said that during the Roman Triumph, in which a great hero was recognized by a procession through the city, generally for a military victory, a slave was positioned behind them, whispering in their ear:

"Memento mori,"  roughly speaking  'Remember that thou art a man.'

http://jessescrossroadscafe.blogspot.ca/2011/07/memento-mori-remember-that-you-are-man.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Apparently the Ethiopians when they had an Empire would have a "Keeper of the flywisk" who's job was to ensure young royals would not get uppity and was immune to their power.


A variation of the court jester from days of yore, who could often "speak truth to power" more obliquely, but face-to-face.

Now doesn't _THAT_ open up potential gags for this thread ....  >


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Sep 2014)

I have viewed this with considerable amusement, verging towards disdain. Doesn't anybody realize how frigging silly this idea is?


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Sep 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I have viewed this with considerable amusement, verging towards disdain. Doesn't anybody realize how frigging silly this idea is?



No, no, no, it's not silly if they hire Terry Tate: ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzToNo7A-94


----------



## Tibbson (23 Sep 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This from the public tendering site:This, from the Statement of Work (attached):Am I way too cynical in asking:  if the current system, set up and run by previous GO's, led to this gap, _that's_ the cohort to fix it?



More disturbing in my mind is how the Generals in need got to those lofty heights without these skill sets to begin with?


----------



## Tibbson (23 Sep 2014)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Clients of mine who have used 'Executive Coaches' that are former employees of the same organization have usually described the experience as an abject failure.
> 
> You usually wind up getting a lot of unwanted and stale advice from someone who has no idea about how to provide professional coaching skills, or who was known as a bit of a loser and has put up a 'coaching' shingle just to mooch contracts off his/her buddies.
> 
> ...



Oddly enough, from what I've read, the Japanese make it work but its a very informal system.  Retired executives are still provided with a desk and place to work but they don't get paid and they have no authority.  They merely remain and serve as mentors and corporate memory, if they choose to.  Their council is usually sought and highly regarded.  Cant see it working under out wastern societal model though but it works for them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I have viewed this with considerable amusement, verging towards disdain. Doesn't anybody realize how frigging silly this idea is?


Sadly, if it made it out as an RFP, it appears an awful lot of hands were involved either 1)  without saying it was a less-than-stellar idea, or 2)  not listening to anyone saying it was a less-than-stellar idea.


----------



## cavalryman (23 Sep 2014)

I'll give the RCAF GOs some mentoring for free.... lose the African dictator-style rank-on-the-shoulders-and-sleeves get-up.  You'll get less  :facepalm: that way...

There.... sound advice and the taxpayer is no poorer.  ;D


----------

